# What Happens this Weekend?



## ironman123 (Aug 22, 2022)

_S.W.A.T. Waco, Texas Convention Center Friday 26th, Saturday 27th, Part of Sunday 28th

Just a friendly reminder._

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 23, 2022)

You know, @Mike Hill has kinfolks here in Texas. He could come to SWAT and rent a room from @David Hill .


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 23, 2022)

Hmmmmmm!!! But I'd have to drive past Dad's place on the way to Waco. A while back, I was somewhat planning on going and visiting with my parents at the same time. But with Mom passing, that changed things up a bit. Next time I go to Texas is to go fishing with Dad at the coast. Just waiting on him to set a time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 23, 2022)

@Mike Hill I am ready for the fishing also. I go for the trout in March or April in Rockport. Two years ago that was a fizzle though. Their patterns changed.

Well maybe one year we will see you here at SWAT.


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 24, 2022)

I thought about it this year, but, he is at Lake Corpus Christi fishing this week and weekend with some friends that live on the lake. We used to go down pretty much any time of the year and could catch fish - out of Corpus and then later Port O. But have been hearing about some times being better than others. I'd like to go down this fall/early winter. but might not be a good time. I'd like to go down with him on his birthday in mid-September, but I would think my sisters would not like him to be away with me on this birthday - the first after mom died.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 300LW (Aug 25, 2022)

I'll be there all day Friday and Saturday. Will be hunting highly figured wood, as usual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

